# Alternatives To BML



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

nm16 said:


> I'm getting ready to set up my 120 gallon tank. 60x18x26. I was ready to buy a BML XB Dutch 6300K today, went to the website and they don't do aquarium lights anymore.
> 
> What alternatives are there to BML with a 60 inch strip.
> 
> Thanks


current planted plus pro 4013 (48-60")

and DsunY 
DSunY 150cm led light fresh water planted aquarium, View led light aquarium, DSunY Product Details from Shenzhen DSunY Electronic Science And Technology Co., Limited on Alibaba.com
(Leg kit and rails are usually included)


are the only "on tank top" ones I can think of..


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

jeffkrol said:


> current planted plus pro 4013 (48-60")
> 
> and DsunY
> DSunY 150cm led light fresh water planted aquarium, View led light aquarium, DSunY Product Details from Shenzhen DSunY Electronic Science And Technology Co., Limited on Alibaba.com
> ...


Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

There is an Australian company you might look into. For $432 for 3 tubes shipped including automatic dimmer you can light your 150cm tank brightly. The tubes are pretty clunky looking compared to DSunY though.
MakeMyLed

I went with LEDzeal but it's a panel and I don't know if the 5' one is still offered.

And ReefBreeders makes a very nice product if you use a customized spectrum.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

An horticulture fixture from BML? some have the right colors. However if those are used over an aquarium, will it void the warranty?

Michel.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Or how about a pendant?
Amazon.com : Aquatic Life Halo Deluxe LED Reef Fixture : Pet Supplies


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

micheljq said:


> An horticulture fixture from BML? some have the right colors. However if those are used over an aquarium, will it void the warranty?
> 
> Michel.


24" 48" and 72" are th only sizes..


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I've started looking into all the suggestions, to see what works for my set-up.


----------



## ChrisAZ (Sep 13, 2013)

Any updates as to what you went with?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

ChrisAZ said:


> Any updates as to what you went with?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No not yet, been caught up with other home reno's, Just started looking again.


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Update>>

I finally bought a light and went with the Current Satellite Plus Pro 48"-60"


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well just wanted to post an update. I've had the tank running with the single Current Plus Pro for about 8 months now, and i can say i'm not happy with it. For the last three weeks i've been pondering adding a second Plus Pro. However i'm starting to see lights like Radion (XR 15FW Pro G2) and Atlanktik V4. Haven't seen much info on the lights, but if someone could chime in with additional info, experience with the lights or other alternatives that would be great.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Radion and Atlantik are pretty much state of the art currently but pricey..

don't forget about it's little cousin the AI Prime.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

nm16 said:


> Well just wanted to post an update. I've had the tank running with the single Current Plus Pro for about 8 months now, and i can say i'm not happy with it. For the last three weeks i've been pondering adding a second Plus Pro. However i'm starting to see lights like Radion (XR 15FW Pro G2) and Atlanktik V4. Haven't seen much info on the lights, but if someone could chime in with additional info, experience with the lights or other alternatives that would be great.



I am currently running (2) of the Radion XR15 FR Pro lights (Gen 4) on my 75g tank. Very happy with the end result, especially as I used to have (2) Satellite Pro lights over the same tank. The Radion software is very user friendly. The lights should have more than enough power for your tank. Given the 60" length, you will likely need three of these lights to cover the length if you are looking for something close to high light. If you wish, there are a few pics of my light setup near the end of my build thread listed below.

The only issue I "might" have with the AI Prime lights would be the 26" tank depth - I don't have any real data regarding how much light they would generate at that depth.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

@ 60cm (24") the reef one (really, only difference is in color AND the Apogee MQ200 cuts off terribly at 660nm and reads slightly low on the blue end.)
They apparently did some corrections though..
score 70 to 121 in about a 24" sq area:










sorry small image..


Data done by the same people that make the Spectra app..


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Immortal1 said:


> I am currently running (2) of the Radion XR15 FR Pro lights (Gen 4) on my 75g tank. Very happy with the end result, especially as I used to have (2) Satellite Pro lights over the same tank. The Radion software is very user friendly. The lights should have more than enough power for your tank. Given the 60" length, you will likely need three of these lights to cover the length if you are looking for something close to high light. If you wish, there are a few pics of my light setup near the end of my build thread listed below.
> 
> The only issue I "might" have with the AI Prime lights would be the 26" tank depth - I don't have any real data regarding how much light they would generate at that depth.


Great info thanks, i will defiantly check out your build thread.

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> Radion and Atlantik are pretty much state of the art currently but pricey..
> 
> don't forget about it's little cousin the AI Prime.


Yes i saw the AI prime after making the post. It looks like a good candidate as well!

Bump:


jeffkrol said:


> @ 60cm (24") the reef one (really, only difference is in color AND the Apogee MQ200 cuts off terribly at 660nm and reads slightly low on the blue end.)
> They apparently did some corrections though..
> score 70 to 121 in about a 24" sq area:
> 
> ...


Great info thanks!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

LED aquarium,coral reef, marine light
These look like fun....


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

jeffkrol said:


> LED aquarium,coral reef, marine light
> These look like fun....


Agreed


----------



## nm16 (Mar 3, 2014)

Well i'm leaning towards 3 AI primes right now, i do like the radion's but my wife doesn't like the price lol.


----------

